# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  نصيحة للشباب

## أحمد الحلاق

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عن *سَعْدِ بْنِ أَبِي وَقَّاصٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، قَالَ: أَقْبَلْنَا مَعَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَتَّى مَرَرْنَا عَلَى مَسْجِدِ بَنِي مُعَاوِيَةَ، فَدَخَلَ فَصَلَّى رَكْعَتَيْنِ، وَصَلَّيْنَا مَعَهُ، وَنَاجَى رَبَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ طَوِيلًا، قَالَ: " سَأَلْتُ رَبِّي عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ثَلاثًا: سَأَلْتُهُ أَنْ لَا يُهْلِكَ أُمَّتِي بِالْغَرَقِ فَأَعْطَانِيهَا  ، وَسَأَلْتُهُ أَنْ لَا يُهْلِكَ أُمَّتِي بِالسَّنَةِ فَأَعْطَانِيهَا  ، وَسَأَلْتُهُ أَنْ لَا يَجْعَلَ بَأْسَهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ فَمَنَعَنِيهَا "*
ومما قاله الإمام أحمد رحمه الله في أصول السنة , ومنها : ( ترك الخصومات والجلوس مع أصحاب الأهواء وترك المراء والجدال والخصومات في الدين ) 
فالجدال مذموم وفشله معلوم ونتاجه مزعوم .... 
علامات إستفهام كثيرة في مخيلتي حول ما يتوصل إليه المسلمون أهل السنة وأحوالهم في هذا الزمان 
نحن في زمان كثر فيه السفه والفحش والتقول والتأول ... نريد الدين ونزعم ذلك ونحن بأيدينا نهدم أساساته وأركانه ... 
نريد الدين ولا أحد ينكر  , مع ذلك نتعمد هجر أوامره ونواهيه ... نريد الدين لأنه سبب النجاة ولكن لا نفهم الدين ولا نسعى لفهمه .... 
جهل تفشى وطامة تتلاشى لتعود ... 

كثيرا ما يقال : إعرف الحق تعرف أهله ...... وأهل السنة يؤمنون أن الحق أحق أن يتبع 
الحق واحد والمنهل كبير واسع والصراط ممدود لمن يريد 
أهل السنة يؤمنون أنه لا أحد معصوم بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , حتى الصحابة وهم أفضل الخلق بعد حبيب الرحيم الرحمن , فكل يؤخذ من قوله ويرد , وتبقى العصمة فقط للقراّن والسنة 
أهل السنة لا يغلون في عالم فيرفعوه فوق قدره ولا ينقصون من عالم فينقصوا من أمره 
عندما تركنا هذان الأصلان المعصومان وإشتغلنا بأنفسنا هلكنا , بل وإن الطامة والمصيبة كل المصيبة أن تجد من لا يفقه شيئا يركب مركب الهوى ويتصيد أخطاء الناس ويتتبع عثراتهم ... 
والعجيب أن الإسلام جاء فحرم الظن السيء وذمه ؟؟ ... ولكن الاّن حالنا وللأسف إذا جاءت معلومة ورأتها النفس جميلة هاجت لها وراجت فصارت يقينا لا يقبل التدقيق ولا التحقيق قبل أن تصير ظنا حتى ولله المشتكى .
نتكلم عن الغيبة والنميمة ونطعن في هذا ونقدح في ذاك !! 
كل يهرف بما لا يعرف ..... 
أين الرفق واللين ؟؟ أين السماحة والبشاشة ؟؟ أين البصر والبصيرة ؟؟ أين الحلم والعلم ؟؟ 
*يقول اللَّه سبحانه: {**ولو كنت فظا**ً غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك}*
لماذا التنطع في الدين ؟ لماذا التشدد ؟ ... أما علمنا أن الطوائف الغابرة ما ظلت إلا لإفراط أو تفريط ... 
هل هذا من الدين في شي ؟ لا والله , بل إن الدين أمر بالرفق حتى في دعوة غير المسلمين وحث على إقناعهم بالحسنى 
قال تعالى : (*ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ* *وَجَادِلْهُم**ْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ*) 
والقصص في سيرة النبي كثيرة في تعامله وأسلوبه معلومة مع المشركين قبل أن تكون مع المسلمين أنفسهم 
واّيات القراّن واضحة جلية لا لبس فيها ولا غبار عليها 
لماذا نموضع الكلام ونتمسك بشيء دون شيء لماذا فرطنا في الدين وتمسكنا بالبحث عن يملك الحق مع علمنا بطريق الحق ؟؟  
فعلا نحن في زمان إذا نطق الرويبضة يصدق وإذا نطق المرء بالحق يعلق


أين العقول ؟؟ 
العلم العلم ...... يكفي جهلا  ... أما اّن لنا أن نخرج من موضع القدم وننظر إلى الأمام ... أما اّن لنا أن نرفع رأسنا وندعو على بصيرة ... دون حزبية مقيتة وعصبية عمياء ندعو للدين بحلم وعلم ... 
أما اّن لنا أن ننفض غبار الجهل ونتكاتف ونتوحد على كلمة واحدة 

رفقا بأنفسكم فلن تنفعكم الأقاويل ... رفقا بأنفسكم فلا أرى إشتغالكم بأنفسكم إلا دليل خسارتكم وهوانكم ... 

ربي لا ملجأ ولا مفر من قضاءك وحكمك ... فقدر لنا ما هو خير وأبعد عنا كل شر وأرنا الحق حقا وارزقنا إتباعه , وأرنا الباطل باطلا وإرزقنا إجتنابه , وإكتب لنا الخير حيث كان وإستعملنا في خدمة دينك ولا تستعملنا في هدمه ولا تستبلدنا 

وفي الختام أسألك اللهم أن تصلح أحوالنا وأحوال المسلمين .. وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد واّله وصحبه أجمعين ... 
والحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------

